# Space Marine Dreadnought or Terminator Squad? Second Elite Choice



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I need everyone help and haven't decided on which units either
the dreadnought or the terminator squad. Right now I have one
elite unit so far with my space marine army which is a full ten
men squad of deathwatch kill team and I'm using them as 
sternguards. My army is really lacking on elites and if everyone
has any questions?, feel free to post a message. Thank You 
:victory:


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

I would go with the terminator squad for the facts that:
1) can be very versatile (anti infantry or anti vehicle)
2) if targeted by something low AP (lascannon or plasma) you could potentially only use one model instead of a dreadnought
3) Can deepstrike without the use of a drop pod

Thats just me though bud , you gotta do what you think is right


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

It depends if you need deepstrike units and the equipment you will give the squad/dread it also depends on wath the other squads in your army have and what you need in the army right now (aside from the elite choice...) But most of all it depends on which model you like most. 
Personally i'd go for the dread, although infantry is always welcome...


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Simple, the Dread.

For *85* less points I get a Multi-Melta+Heavy Flamer coming down via deep strike without fear of mishap, and a S10 CCW at initiative. Terminators used to be good, but the Dread/TH+SS AssTerms out-perform them massively now, imo.


----------



## Marcus Vine (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree with Sangus Bane, dread's are very cool and have versatile weapon choices and are hard to kill. On the other hand...deep striking and more units.. well it's your choice but is always good to compare them


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

100% take the terminators
mine always do more damage then my dreadnought ever does
75% of the time it is shaken, stunned or has no weapons
my terminators always make their points back and then some


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm generally in favour of the terminators. Dreads are ok, but termies are way more reliable. Termies should have a cyclone and maybe a chain fist or two.

Of course, a dread costs about half as many points as a terminator squad. You could get 2 dreads.

Assault terminators are an interesting option. They are very good, but they tend to lock you into a particular strategy. I like units that act on turn one, which means units with guns.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It sorta depends what the rest of your army is lacking. If you need anti-infantry firepower than Terminators are easily the better choice, but if you're looking to shoot down tanks from a distance than a Dreadnought can do a better job for less points. Just give him a twin-linked lascannon and missile launcher.

Overall though, people are scared of Terminators, whereas this isn't quite so with Dreadnoughts. A unit of Terminators with an assault cannon can tear almost anything to shreds at range or up close, and a unit with a cyclone missile launcher is especially versatile and probably your best bet for an anti-tank Terminator unit.

Personally I'm a fan of the humble heavy flamer, but I suppose that's neither here nor there...


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to please thank you for everyone's help on the advice. If
anyone has anymore questions about my thread?, Please feel free
to post more information and ideas. Thank You k:


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

Dred in drop pod hands down. Cheaper, expendable, armor killer. Most importantly your opponent has to deal with it right away or it will run amuck in their backfield. Also with termies you are skinking a lot of points and you might not want to put them on a sucide mission.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

I love my Dred with a Plasma cannon. He helps protect the home base. Dose not have to worry a about "Gets Hot' and can move and shoot. I have only had 2 out 10 games that he didn’t last to the end. I don’t think people think of it as much of a threat. But with that AP2 I can do allot of damage to their infantry with no armor saves. 

Regular Termies you do have allot of option. Deep strike, get Gated around with a Librarian. Just to name a couple.


----------

